

U.S. Senate intelligence panel chair pledges 'major review' of NSA surveillance - spikels
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/28/usa-security-senate-idUSL1N0II1SQ20131028

======
chrisbennet
Fox: "I will look into this problem with the missing chickens. Trust me."

------
devx
> "Unless the United States is engaged in hostilities against a country or
> there is an emergency need for this type of surveillance, I do not believe
> the United States should be collecting phone calls or emails of friendly
> presidents and prime ministers,"

Hang on a minute! Knowing Feinstein, she's trying to build a loophole here
where the NSA can still spy on everyone in those countries _except_ their
_executive_ government, while appearing to be serious about reining it on
"spying on allies".

So far Feinstein hasn't done anything that wasn't to _support_ the NSA in one
way or another. I wouldn't trust her with this.

